# McDyess Goes Down!!



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

Dyess injured his knee late in the fourth in the Phoenix game. There isn't any word on how severe the injury is, but he was able to walk off the court on his own. I hope it isn't serious, because he was doing great, and we need him.


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Hope that it's nothing serius!!!BTW I'm from Greece and I'd like to ask you sth.Cause the medias in Greece were confused about that,what finally happened in the Madison Square Garden at the Draft night.Some medias said that the Knick's fans were not happy about the trade(Nene for Mc Dyez) and I can't beileve it!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yes people at Madison Square Garden on draft night was not happy about the trade for McDyess. 

They first chanted "Fire Layden" because they did not know who Hilario was... they thought they were going to draft a big man from the US...

After the trade was announced, they chanted "Fire Layden" again.

-Petey


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

KNICK'S FANS ARE CRAZY!!!!!!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

This could be a DISASTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Lets hope for the best....This team is cursed......


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

No the Nets are cursed... 3 bad years doesn't equal a curse...

Sorry man. Look at the Warriors too, or perhaps the Wizards, and teams that haven't seen the playoffs in the last 10 years...

-Petey


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Petey,we are talking about the team with the HIGHEST payroll in the league..If Mcdyess is hurt,the knicks are fukked for years


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

How long will Spree and Dice be sidelined ? 

Funny they traded always hurt Camby and hoped that gets better with Dice and he's hurt too .


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey, look at the silver lining, if Dice is seriously injured, maybe the Knicks will win the Lebron James sweepstakes.


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Yeah imagine...And next year you get Le Bron and Dice is ok!!!But noway,Knicks will make it to play-offs for sure.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*McDyess is down for most of the year*

http://msn.espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/1013/1445321.html

Power forward Antonio McDyess is expected to miss "most, if not the entire season" with a knee injury he suffered in a preseason loss Saturday night, the New York Daily News reports on its Web site.


----------



## Jwick (Jul 15, 2002)

*AHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA*

great job knicks......now look at what you've dug yourself into!!!!!! GREAT JOB PICKING UP A WALKING DISASTER!!! I will admit that he was good when he was with the Suns and for what short time he played actually with the Nuggets.....So you knew that he was almost injury prone.....and yet you still trade Nene hilario and camby.....Camby was injured also..but who knows that maybe Nene would of been somthing special....now your stuck with a injury prone guyand spree with broken hand and pissed off and no all star..........must suck to be a Knick fan right now.......

THIS IS WHAT THE KNICK'S FANS ARE WANTING TO DO

:rocket: :rocket: :rocket:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Man....Dice just doesn't get any breaks!! :upset: 
He was expecting a strong come-back this year as well as the knicks. He's played oustanding soo far......now this!!. I'm also hearing he might be out and done for the entire season. I'm hoping he recovers and comes back, he's a great player and it's really difficult to see another serious injury happen again


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: AHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA*



> Originally posted by <b>Jwick</b>!
> So you knew that he was almost injury prone.....and yet you still trade Nene hilario and camby.....Camby was injured also..but who knows that maybe Nene would of been somthing special....


They only picked Nene cause the Nuggets wanted him, otherwise they could have had their pick at alot of players there...

-Petey


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

I remember when alot of you guys laugh at us when Zo goes down again...

But that's not funny anymore what happened to Dice

I think my heat and your Knicks are the unluckiest teams in the NBA.


----------

